# When posting quick reply, I can't add option..



## Alpha0ne

Hi all,  
Is anyone else having this problem? As I go to answer a post, I can't tick the post message in reply box. The last time I did, it worked well, but that was a while back.
Cheers!  
A1


----------



## mkellogg

That's strange - it might be another Firefox issue, but I doubt it.  Let me know if it continues.

Anybody else with the same problem?

Mike


----------



## walnut

Here I am!
Sometimes I have the same problem. I cant' post the message and/or the smileys and/or the text editing options. It seems to be a random error.

I'm a Mac/Safari user, OSX 10.3.7.

Ciao  Walnut


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks,

Do you guys get an error message?  Or is the button just not clickable?

Mike


----------



## vachecow

I had that once, but what Ive discovered is if you keep clicking it, or log out and then in again, it will work.


----------



## walnut

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Thanks,
> 
> Do you guys get an error message?  Or is the button just not clickable?
> 
> Mike


 The buttons are not clickable and sometimes after a lot of tries they work again. Sometimes not  and you have to log out and then log in again. Usually this solves the problem, but not always.

Ciao  Walnut


----------



## Tormenta

walnut said:
			
		

> The buttons are not clickable and sometimes after a lot of tries they work again. Sometimes not  and you have to log out and then log in again. Usually this solves the problem, but not always.
> 
> Ciao  Walnut




I have been having the same problem, but I assumed it was me!


----------



## Alpha0ne

Hi all,
No, no message, just not clickable...  
I tried Internet Explorer too, but no luck either...
I use Fire Fox all the time.
Cheers,
A1


----------



## lsp

walnut said:
			
		

> Here I am!
> Sometimes I have the same problem. I can't post the message and/or the smileys and/or the text editing options. It seems to be a random error.
> 
> I'm a Mac/Safari user, OSX 10.3.7.


Same configuration for me, and I have never had a problem with any reply options (just the toolbar download).


----------

